# Lights in the Marshes



## Courtney (Feb 20, 2004)

While reading Jane Eyre, by Charlotte Bronte, I noticed a few things that reminded me of LOTR in the following poem:

"My feet are sore, and my limbs they are weary;
Long is the way, and the mountains are wild;
Soon will the twighlight close moonless and dreary
Over the path of the poor orphan child.

Why did they send me so far and so lonely,
Up where the moors spread and grey rocks are piled?
Men are hard-hearted, and kind angels only
Watch'd o'er the steps of the poor orphan child.

Yet distant and soft the night-breeze is blowing,
Clouds there are none, and clear stars beam mild.
God, in His mercy, protection is showing,
Comfort and hope to the poor orphan child.

Ev'n should I fall o'er the broken bridge passing,
Or stray in the marshes, by false lights beguiled,
Still will my Father, with promise and blessing,
Take to the his bosom the poor orphan child.

There is a thought that for strength should avail me,
Though both shelter kindred despoiled;
Heaven is a home, and a rest will not fail me;
God is a friend to the poor orphan child."


The one thing that stuck out was the part about the light in the marshes, like the Dead Marshes and the candles. This idea seems to come up in other books I have read also.

I heard that there was some myth or something about marshes and the lights, but I really don't know much else about it. If anyone knows more about it and would be so kind as to share it with me, I would really appreciate it!

(HeeHee! I posted a topic! It is so exciting!  )


----------



## Minuel Lasgalas (Feb 20, 2004)

Courtney said:


> I heard that there was some myth or something about marshes and the lights, but I really don't know much else about it. If anyone knows more about it and would be so kind as to share it with me, I would really appreciate it!
> 
> (HeeHee! I posted a topic! It is so exciting!  )



Hi Courtney 

They might be referring to something that has been called _foxfire_. The dictionary definition is "an eerie phosphorescent light (as of decaying wood); also : a luminous fungus (as Armillaria mellea) that causes decaying wood to glow." It is something that occurs in swamps and forests. I have seen it... it is magical.


----------



## Tarlanc (Feb 21, 2004)

MelianLasgalas said:


> Hi Courtney
> 
> They might be referring to something that has been called _foxfire_. The dictionary definition is "an eerie phosphorescent light (as of decaying wood); also : a luminous fungus (as Armillaria mellea) that causes decaying wood to glow." It is something that occurs in swamps and forests. I have seen it... it is magical.


Oh, learned something  I did not know that they are called foxfire in einglish. i just knew the German (Irrlichter) and Swiss (Totemügerli) name for these lights. But these lights have really lead peolpe into the marshes. There are many stories of these lights. Commonly they were thought to be the souls of the ones drowned in the marshes. They lead others into the marshes to join them. And to do this they light candles in the marshes.

And unfortuantely there are always people drowning because they think that there is someone in the marshes. They see this little light and think that it may be a lost wanderer that does not find his way out. and when they go to save this poor soul, they get into muddy regions.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 21, 2004)

Oh wow! So they are real? Who would have thought fungus could be mistaken for lost souls?

I learn something new every day!


----------



## Minuel Lasgalas (Feb 21, 2004)

Tarlanc said:


> Oh, learned something  I did not know that they are called foxfire in einglish. i just knew the German (Irrlichter) and Swiss (Totemügerli) name for these lights. But these lights have really lead peolpe into the marshes. There are many stories of these lights. Commonly they were thought to be the souls of the ones drowned in the marshes. They lead others into the marshes to join them. And to do this they light candles in the marshes.
> 
> And unfortuantely there are always people drowning because they think that there is someone in the marshes. They see this little light and think that it may be a lost wanderer that does not find his way out. and when they go to save this poor soul, they get into muddy regions.



I can believe it. In a past profession, we used to train in forests [and other places] at night. We also saw faint glows, and when we would get to them - on examining the location - we would find a decaying tree - or a tree with this phosphorescent fungus on the bark. We would shut off the lights and it would still glow.

Very eerie in that situation, but very magical now when I see pale glows in the marshy swamp to the east of my property.


----------

